# DIY Reflectors



## LancsRick (22 Apr 2012)

Morning all!

I've just picked up a Trigon 190, with standard T8 lighting. I was intending to see how I got on with the T8s before contemplating the expenditure of T5s, and to that end was going to include reflectors.

Is there any reason why I can't glue some tinfoil to the inside of the lid to act as reflectors and do things that way?

Cheers!


----------



## hinch (22 Apr 2012)

won't be as focused reflection back as the parabolic reflectors are but you'll still get the same amount of overall energy reflected back it'll just be more defused acrossed the entire tank rather than focused either way it'll work just fine.

remember shiny side of the tinfoil to the water


----------



## LancsRick (22 Apr 2012)

Presumably if anything that would be beneficial though to ensure even light distribution?

I'm going to bond it with tank silicon so that I don't run the risk of introducing any "nasty" chemicals to the tank with Bostik or similar.


----------



## John S (22 Apr 2012)

I used reflective tape on one of my tanks. The increase in brightness was quite incredible.


----------



## LancsRick (22 Apr 2012)

What's the reflective tape please? It sounds less of a "bodge" solution that my idea of tinfoil.

Cheers.


----------



## hinch (22 Apr 2012)

its tape with tinfoil pre-attached 

rather than using silicone which will be a bitch if you ever rip the foil (highly likely) use double sided sponge tape it'll make it much easier for replacing the foil/fixing rips


----------



## LancsRick (22 Apr 2012)

Grand, thanks. This sort of stuff then?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-a ... -45m/50629


----------



## rolexbene (22 Apr 2012)

Tinfoil is a bad reflector, you should either use mylar or just a matte white paint will work. This is based on what people say for growing with hydroponics but the rules are still the same.


----------



## LancsRick (22 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the pointer. I'm just trying to come up with a way to reduce costs if possible, plus I like experimenting!

Also looking at "normal" T8 tubes at 6500k, trying to identify any difference, if any, to the "proper" aquarium tubes. Buying stuff when I can make it myself never really appeals .


----------



## OllieNZ (22 Apr 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pointer. I'm just trying to come up with a way to reduce costs if possible, plus I like experimenting!
> 
> Also looking at "normal" T8 tubes at 6500k, trying to identify any difference, if any, to the "proper" aquarium tubes. Buying stuff when I can make it myself never really appeals .



Just paint the inside of the lid white simple and cheap. I remember seeing a thread over on the barr report about testing differnt reflector mediums. If I recall correctly the op used t5s and tested mirror finsh mylar, tinfoil, white paper and a few others and tinfoil gave the best boost to the par readings followed closely by the white paper. The mylar was not very good at all. Ill dig up the thread and link it if I can. Off the shelf 6500k tubes are fine and will only set you back a couple of quid. The aquarium bulbs may have a slightly differnt spectrum but nothing that will help or hinder just cost alot more money


----------



## OllieNZ (22 Apr 2012)

Found it   post 39 pg4 http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/4265-Light-Intensity-in-an-aquarium/page4?highlight=mylar


----------

